# Any volunteers willing to take a fun, 5-10 min. online survey on music cognition?



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to develop a scientific survey regarding music cognition and am seeking a few volunteers to provide 5-10 minutes of their time to fill it out. Right now I am only testing out the survey methodology. It is anonymous. Would anyone be willing to do it?

Please go to the following web page. The instructions are all right on there.

http://www.music-realm.com/poll/poll02.htm

Thanks! Any comments are welcome.
Jack


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

jekluc said:


> http://www.music-realm.com/poll/poll02.htm
> 
> Any comments are welcome.


Boring survey, no thanks.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

I would hope that future readers actually visit the page before rendering judgment as to its boringness or excitingness. The hit counter on the page is unchanged from when I posted my message.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I took HC's "boring" as a challenge. My mistake!

I have a question about the OP. What do you mean by "regarding"? What, specifically, do you hope to find by this exercise?

I have a question about the survey, too. Category three seems superfluous. Since all the examples move in exactly the same way, the answers to category three will all be either "yes" or "no." If you get a mix of yesses and noes, that would seriously creep me out.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

some guy said:


> I took HC's "boring" as a challenge. My mistake!
> 
> I have a question about the OP. What do you mean by "regarding"? What, specifically, do you hope to find by this exercise?
> 
> I have a question about the survey, too. Category three seems superfluous. Since all the examples move in exactly the same way, the answers to category three will all be either "yes" or "no." If you get a mix of yesses and noes, that would seriously creep me out.


I told you so.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

I've developed some ideas regarding chord succession/chord progression in classical music. But for the moment I unfortunately cannot reveal more than that about the purpose of the survey, for fear that revealing this could somehow unconsciously skew the way people answer the questions. (Though I think it probably wouldn't, I don't want to be accused in the future of somehow contaminating the data). Once I have finished the survey proper, I'd be very happy to explain everything.

Your remark about the perceived superfluity of category three is intriguing. I'm not sure whether all the examples move in exactly the same way. If you perceive that, though, wouldn't the other categories be superfluous as well? Or are you saying that the examples, despite moving in the same way, differ in some other characteristics?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I took the survey.

I rated everything 2 or 3 stars and voted yes, yes, no for all of them except for two. On two of them I voted yes on the "does something sound wrong?" question.

I didn't really get the point of the survey, however.

I can't imagine anyone answering "no" to question 2 or 3 for any of the pieces.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Believe me, I'm dying to reveal the point of it... but cannot yet. However, your comments, as well as Some Guy's, are very helpful and will probably induce me to modify some aspects of the survey. I am glad you guys are able to be specific with your comments.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I took the poll. Though I probably got it wrong.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I took the poll. Though I probably got it wrong.


There are no right or wrong answers to this poll  Thanks for taking it.


----------

